

DevOps Blues (Revised) - rbc
http://rbcarleton.com/DevOpsBlues.mp3

======
rbc
This song tells the tale of a late night and a broken web site, sung to the
Twelve-bar blues. The drums and bass are courtesy of a Boss DR-3 drum machine.
The guitar and vocals are real.

